# Games You're Looking Forward To?



## Flop (Jun 13, 2015)

There are several games that I'm getting hyped up about.  Try to leave a minimal description of any games if you can so people can have an idea of what it is. 

*SOMA*-  Scary af game being developed by the creators of Amnesia
*Uncharted 4*:  A Thief's End-  Long anticipated sequel to Naughty Dog's AAA series. The hype is unbearable. 
*Uncharted:  The Nathan Drake Collection*-  A remastered collection of the first 3 games in the Uncharted series.  Sweet. 
*Star Wars Battlefront*-  I've been waiting way too long for this game.  I'm hoping that it will live up to its predecessors.  Two armies  One winner.  Many objectives.  Much death. 
*Mario Maker-*  I wanna make impossible levels to frustrate girlfriend. 
*Battleborn*-  A "badass" game of explosions and mayhem being developed by people that brought us Borderlands 1 and 2.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 13, 2015)

Fire emblem IF and Kingdom Hearts 3 are the only games I'm REALLY looking forward to. oh and Mhx


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 13, 2015)

Persona 5, Fire Emblem If, Mother 4 and Story of Seasons (still not released in my country orz).


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 13, 2015)

Super Mystery Dungeon 
Xenoblade X
Mother 4


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 13, 2015)

J-Stars Victory Vs. +
Dengeki Bunko: Fighting Climax
Star Wars Battlefront
Halo 5
Persona 5


----------



## russiancars (Jun 13, 2015)

*DEUS EX: MANKIND DIVIDED*

sorry i'm just super pumped for this; I mean, have you seen the trailer!?
oh my gods.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 13, 2015)

russiancars said:


> *DEUS EX: MANKIND DIVIDED*
> 
> sorry i'm just super pumped for this; I mean, have you seen the trailer!?
> oh my gods.



IT'S BEAUTIFUL. I'M SO GLAD SOMEONE BROUGHT THIS UP. God, I loved Human Revolution so much. I can't wait.


----------



## russiancars (Jun 13, 2015)

UGH I KNOW RIGHT i just got the Director's Cut edition for the Wii U and I'm falling in love all over again nnnngh~


----------



## zeoli (Jun 13, 2015)

Persona 5 for sure.  The protagonist looks absolutely adorable, and I've played just about all the games following the Persona line!  I just love them so much.  I'm also looking forward to P4 Dancing All Night.  Yeah, I said it.  It just looks total cute even though P4 has been milked way too much for money.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 13, 2015)

Mario Maker and Animal Crossing Wii U.


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V: Phantom Pain! It pretty much has all my hype right now.


I'm looking forward to Kingdom Hearts III, though I'm skeptical since I've not really liked anything Square has put out in years (aside from FFXIV:ARR, that was kinda alright). I'm hoping it's at least as good as the first two.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 13, 2015)

harvest moon wii u
zelda wii u
fantasy life 2 and Layton 7 (both for IOS) - there's also a spin-off fantasy-life-themed game coming to the 3DS as well, but ICR what it's called. It's like a rpg with a better storyline


----------



## Bosca (Jun 14, 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight, tho I'm not sure if I'll just wait for the GOTY edition..I don't like how they separate so much content.
Tekken 7 and Street Fighter 5, fighting games are just my go to genre. 

And if it actually ever happens, Animal Crossing Wii U.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 14, 2015)

Hyrule Warriors for 3DS


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

Star wars battlefront
Kingdom hearts 3
Fire emblem fates
Star fox


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

Bravely Second, Bravely Default was one of the masterpieces Square Enix released during the year. The hype was real, and it was for good reason~


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Both new fire emblem (fates and x SMT) games
Persona 5
Danganronpa Another Episode
Starfox Zero
Super PMD
Many more


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 26, 2015)

Zelda Wii U and The Witness.

The Witness seems really interesting. Mostly because Jonathan Blow is behind it hehe.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Bravely Second, Bravely Default was one of the masterpieces Square Enix released during the year. The hype was real, and it was for good reason~



You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Artemisss (Jul 26, 2015)

fallout 4 dog simulator
I cant wait to build a house tbh ill probs spend more time customizing my house and weapons than playing actual story


----------



## Albuns (Jul 26, 2015)

Umeko said:


> You gotta be kidding me...



What? I found the games rather enjoyable.


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

mario maker looks ok but i think it's going to be abused by lil kids thinking they're cool by making impossible to beat levels (which ruins the fun for everybody else tbh)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What? I found the games rather enjoyable.



unless you have a lot of friends or loves annoying maps.. fine


----------



## Albuns (Jul 26, 2015)

Umeko said:


> unless you have a lot of friends or loves annoying maps.. fine



Well, I guess some map layouts were a bit killer... but gameplay was still rather enjoyable~


----------



## Ramza (Jul 26, 2015)

MATEL GEAR SILOD V: THE PHAMTON PAIM


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 27, 2015)

*1. Shenmue III
2. Zelda NX
3. Final Fantasy VII Remake
4. Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
5. Axiom Verge*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 27, 2015)

Happy home designer! :3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

No Man's Sky


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm hyped for XCOM 2 and Fallout 4.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can we get some Zero Escape 3 hype in here? I know there's quite a few of us in this forum who love the Zero Escape series ^^






"Six of us are dead."
> Crowd cheers in jubilation


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> No Man's Sky



Oh. Somone mentioned it!  My boyfriend just showed me some gameplay. It looks amazing and it all sounds too good to be true. My expections are way up in the sky right now haha. And the visuals. All the colors. I love it <3 I'm ridiculously excited!

I mean. Just look at this picture!!


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 5, 2015)

*Assassins Creed: Syndicate*- Seriously considering buying an Xbox One just for this


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 5, 2015)

i'm so freakin hyped for fire emblem fates, mostly because there's an option for gay marriages and i think its great that nintendo is finally starting to be inclusive to sexualities beyond hetero.

i'm also pretty excited for the apparent new zelda game for the wii u, whenever it comes out. 

and splatoon has already been released for a while, but i havent gotten to play it yet so i'm looking forward to when i'm actually able to play it lol.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 5, 2015)

In the very near future?

Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Project Mirai DX


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay, this is pretty damn cool.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 7, 2015)

Enny156 said:


> Oh. Somone mentioned it!  My boyfriend just showed me some gameplay. It looks amazing and it all sounds too good to be true. My expections are way up in the sky right now haha. And the visuals. All the colors. I love it <3 I'm ridiculously excited!
> 
> I mean. Just look at this picture!!
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhh yeah that looks amazing  

I'm looking forward to Metal Gear Solid 5 more than anything 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Enny156 said:


> Oh. Somone mentioned it!  My boyfriend just showed me some gameplay. It looks amazing and it all sounds too good to be true. My expections are way up in the sky right now haha. And the visuals. All the colors. I love it <3 I'm ridiculously excited!
> 
> I mean. Just look at this picture!!
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhh yeah that looks amazing  

I'm looking forward to Metal Gear Solid 5 more than anything


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy Home Designer, I guess..not really hyped for any games, since I don't play ac:nl as much and none of the games coming out for Wii U sound good..maybe Yoshi's Wooly World, too? Looks cute.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Aug 7, 2015)

happy home designer 
animal crossing for wii u


----------



## kayleee (Aug 8, 2015)

Fallout 4


----------



## babochoreom (Aug 11, 2015)

dying to get my hands on fire emblem fates ;____; 

oh and persona 5! *^*


----------



## kassie (Aug 11, 2015)

Super Mario Maker.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 13, 2015)

In like, years or century from now: Kingdom Hearts III

In a few weeks: Until Dawn


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2015)

If it ever comes out, the next *legitimate* Metroid game! Also, the RE2 remake I heard of and....not much else!


----------



## Azza (Aug 16, 2015)

The next PROPER animal crossing game. That's it.


----------



## Limon (Aug 16, 2015)

-Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
-Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival
-Super Mario Maker
-Star Fox Zero


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 20, 2015)

Style Savvy 3

Is this game ever going to be localized


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 21, 2015)

street fighter V
Shiny Days


----------



## Joy (Aug 21, 2015)

Fire Emblem Fates, Persona 5, Ace Attorney 6, FF7 Remake( PLEASE HAVE MY BB ZACK FAIR PLZ) and Get Together (TS4)


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 22, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X. I can't bear the wait until December...


----------



## Autaven (Aug 23, 2015)

Next full Animal Crossing game please....

But more recently I'm looking forward to Lego Dimensions.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 23, 2015)

fallout 4
xcom 2
bravely second


----------



## Glake (Aug 23, 2015)

Gears Ultimate Edition
Destiny Taken King
Halo 5
Street Fighter V


Everything...


----------



## Athera (Aug 23, 2015)

fallout 4
Halo 5


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to Happy Home Designer, Persona 4 Dancing All Night, Persona 5, Fire Emblem: Fates & Bravely Second (even though I've STILL to finish Bravely Default).


----------



## Chiarasu (Aug 23, 2015)

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer, Dangan Ronpa Another Episode and Tales of Zestiria!


----------



## AnonymousFish (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm super excited for Black Ops 3!
The Zombies mode has me super hyped up. Hopefully they don't mess it up like they did with Black Ops 2...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Fallout 4, even though, I won't get to play it.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid 5.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

I kinda want P4 dancing all night but eh i dont really need a vita again


----------



## Mikerd (Aug 27, 2015)

Zelda Wii U
Roller Coaster Tycoon World
Anno 2205
Super Mario Maker

Can't wait. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

Hmm.. I hope World will be way better than 3. I hated 3 so much lol


----------



## Mikerd (Aug 27, 2015)

Moko said:


> Hmm.. I hope World will be way better than 3. I hated 3 so much lol



RCT 3 wasn't that bad. Try RCT 3D. D:


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 27, 2015)

Looking forward for Nier 2!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

Persona 5
Persona 4: Dancing All Night
Danganronpa Another Episode: Ultimate Despair Girls
Assassin's Creed: Syndicate


----------



## Nazgod (Aug 28, 2015)

Cyberpunk 2077! Saw a trailer on a really old podcast, and visited the site. So hyped. The game looks amazing.


----------



## Caius (Aug 28, 2015)

Benevoir said:


> Looking forward for Nier 2!



This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. This. 

Also super hyped for Phantom Pain.
And Final Fantasy 15.
And Final Fantasy 7: Remake.
And Battlefront.
And The Last Guardian.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2015)

Persona 5 and Dangan Ronpa Another Episode: Ulitimate Despair Girls is literally the only things I'm hyped for right now.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

looking forward to pokemon super mystery dungeon! gonna prepare a box of tissues


----------



## frio hur (Sep 9, 2015)

next phoenix wright game

dishonored 2


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 9, 2015)

Gosh, I've been waiting forever for Dengeki Bunko Fighting Climax to come out. I was tempted to get the Japanese version, but when I heard it was coming to NA on the Vita and PS3 I had to wait. It comes out next month on October 6th I believe.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Sep 10, 2015)

Really looking forward to AC HHD on the 3ds, and for PS4 can not wait for Battlefront and Fall Out 4!

As far as games that haven't even been given a release yet, definitely the RE2 remake and a second Outlast game!


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

PROJECT FREAKING MIRAI


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 10, 2015)

Pok?mon Go.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> Pok?mon Go.



You remind me of my sister.


----------



## LaSoleil (Sep 12, 2015)

POK?MON GO SO MUCH
This is what I wanted since I was eleven


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 12, 2015)

I heard from a random guy that there is a new Star Ocean title coming for PS4, if true, I look forward to that.
I also look forward to the new Fire Emblem crossover game for Wii U.
The new Tales of game for PS4 (I preordered it)
That new game from Killzone creators with the machine dinosaurs.
A new game I saw for PS4 taking place in middleages.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Xenoblade Chronicles X, Star Fox, the next Zelda game, Harvest Moon: Seeds of Memories, Fast Racing Neo, and Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer.


----------



## DreadSpecialist (Sep 12, 2015)

Fallout 4. O:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm actually saw a game for the Xbox One yesterday that I missed at E3. It's a first person pirate looking game with amazing graphics called Sea of Thieves.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 23, 2015)

Ace Attorney 6.


----------



## Rasumii (Sep 23, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts 3
Tree of Savior


----------



## Merleawe (Sep 23, 2015)

I am waiting for Rise of the Tomb Raider and Persona 5!! I am a little sad that Persona got delayed but I suppose I already have too much to play at the moment haha Oh and also I am following Rollercoaster Tycoon World and Coaster Planet. I am eager to see which one I will be more interested in


----------



## moonflow (Sep 24, 2015)

im SO READY for fallout 4 to come out!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

The next generation of Animal Crossing.... hopefully they add berries and outdoor furniture options (not just pwps but any furniture outside)
Elder Scrolls VI
and the next update to XBOX 360 Minecraft (I don't know if that counts)


----------



## tumut (Sep 26, 2015)

Persona 5
Yo-Kai Watch
Fire Emblem Fates
Pokken Fighters
Fallout 4 
Tales of Bursaria


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Persona 4 Dancing all night. Im super excited about it


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2015)

Monsterboy and the Cursed Kingdom. (unofficial entry in the Wonderboy/Monster World-series)


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 28, 2015)

Games I am looking forward for are.

Fallout 4
Pokken Fighters
Pokemon Z
Rise of the tomb raider
Star Fox
Street Fighter V  ( PC )


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2015)

pokemon super mystery dungeon and the next AC main game!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Cam said:


> Persona 4 Dancing all night. Im super excited about it



yes me too. eu doesnt get it until november or whatever but ya


----------



## Dottie (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm really excited about the new Ratchet and Clank gaming coming out next year. (As well as the movie!)

Also, I don't know much about The Last Guardian, but based on what I saw at E3 this year it looks promising.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Pokken Tournament and the next installments of the main series Pokemon games (X2 & Y2 or whatever names they choose). 

I'm annoyed by the direction that the series is taking, but I'm going to get Fire Emblem Fates and see whether I'll enjoy it. They're making a lot of decisions I don't agree with, including getting rid of weapon durability, but I want to give it a chance before bashing it.

After getting into the series in the past few years, I'm looking forward to Shantae: Half-Genie Hero. I'm going to have to try to beat the others first though. I really suck at platformers, but I like these games.

I might be sorta interested in the upcoming Fatal Frame game.  Also, upon discovering it exists just now, I'll probably pick up that Mario Tennis game coming out in November.


----------



## Burumun (Oct 5, 2015)

HHD - I don't think I have to explain this on an AC forum. I couldn't get it for the release date, but I should have it by Christmas.

Story of Seasons - Next true game in Harvest Moon series. I live in Europe, so I won't be getting it until Q1 2016.

Fire Emblem - Not sure what the exact name for this one is, but I really liked Awakening, so I'll probably get the next game.

Not really sure there's anything else I'll be getting, but those are the ones I'm sure about.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2015)

Battlefront coming up next month!! Uncharted this Friday, Pokemon Go in the future, Gravity Rush 2!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 5, 2015)

Dengeki Bunko: Fighting Climax comes out tomorrow finally. Not sure I'll have time to pre-order it today. The pre-order bonus from GameStop is the game soundtrack.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 5, 2015)

FALLOUT 4 HYPE TRAIN


----------



## Uly (Oct 5, 2015)

Gears of War 4
Halo 5
Left for Dead 3 (if it actually is in development)
Star Wars Battlefront
Fallout 4
Fable Legends
Black ops 3 (for zombies)


----------



## Brobasaur (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm going nuts waiting for Trails of Cold Steel and Trails in the Sky 2.
Let's see, also Yokai Watch, Legend of Legacy, Popolocrois, and Xenoblade X.


----------



## cinny (Oct 6, 2015)

the afterbirth dlc for binding of isaac .. lol
better expansion packs for sims 4, if that is _ever_ going to happen.


----------



## VioletLynx (Oct 8, 2015)

The next Zelda! So far all I've seen are Epona's new mechanics and some teasers, but I'm still anticipating its release... kindof annoyedly to be honest. This would probably be Nintendo's first good game for their current home console, which has been out for like 3 years? Pick up the slack, Nintendo!
Kingdom Hearts 3 would be nice, I've enjoyed the rest of the series so far.
Final Fantasy VII remake! It's the majority's favorite FF installment, and admittedly mine, too. (sorry XIII, you're my close second). Updating from PS1 to PS3/4 graphics will be an awesome sight, indeed, and hopefully there'll be a little fleshing out of the story. Not anything completely absurd though, lmao.
The Last Guardian. I love Shadow of the Colossus, and the trailer for TLG seemed pretty and promising, so I'm really excited to see how it'll go


----------



## Coco_Weng (Oct 8, 2015)

Waiting for the next pokemon and Monster Hunter X! Can't wait to see how mega froslass will look like! (My ultimate favourite pokemon!)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 8, 2015)

Heads up to all my fellow Star Wars fans. The Battlefront 3 beta is available to play. I haven't played it myself yet, but I'm really excited.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 26, 2015)

Halo 5 comes out tomorrow!


----------



## apharel (Oct 26, 2015)

Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky 2nd chapter comes out this Thursday! xD

Underrated game but the first one was amazing.


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

3 days until Yo-kai Watch.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 27, 2015)

Fallout 4


----------



## Bosca (Oct 27, 2015)

Now that's it's 100& confirmed for home systems, Tekken 7 and I'm also looking forward to Street Fighter V.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 28, 2015)

Lixx said:


> 3 days until Yo-kai Watch.



9 days in the US :/ Where are you, wher eit's 3 (now 2) days?


----------



## tumut (Oct 28, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> 9 days in the US :/ Where are you, wher eit's 3 (now 2) days?


I was misinformed.


----------



## Coffee_Cakes (Nov 12, 2015)

Bravely Second, KHIII, FE: IF and Story of Seasons that isn't out yet in Europe.
I'm also in for the next Dragon Age, but I still have to wait a LOT for that one.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 14, 2015)

Aaaaaa I am so hyped for next year as Zelda Wii U should be out by the end of next year and after watching the video showing just what an open world game it is, I am just super excited that at least one game I want is for the Wii U haha, I am also excited for Fire Emblem: Fates and for b2p MMO I was introduced to one that looks absolutely amazing sometime next year called Black Desert, similar to Tera as it's from Korea but has some of the most beautiful graphics for an MMO and I assume very complex battle mechanics and freaking Kunoichi which I hope to play as someday if I can ever afford it!


----------



## mob (Nov 14, 2015)

overwatch
ive been hyped for it abt a year now LOL


----------



## Minerva (Nov 14, 2015)

Fire Emblem Fates; I thinking about whether I should buy one game and then download the other or just buy the special edition.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 15, 2015)

I mostly play on the Wii U nowadays, but I have owned every PS, and I plan to get PS4 early next year. A few of the games I am eyeing have already been out for some time, such as _Tearaway, Little Big Planet 3, Life is Strange_, and _The Witcher 3_.

However, one of the upcoming PS4 games I am looking forward to is _The Last Guardian_, having been a big fan of_ Ico_ and _Shadow of the Colossus_, the previous two games Fumito Ueda served as lead developer for. 

Having enjoyed the FP-without-the-S _Mirror's Edge_, I am definitely looking forward to its sequel. And as a long-time fan of the _Final Fantasy_ franchise, I am quite interested in its 15th installment, along with _World of Final Fantasy_. Moreover, the upcoming installment of the platformer _Ratchet & Clank_ appeals to me since the more-of-the-same it promises is absolutely fine with me. 

Finally, I am keeping close watch on _Rise of the Tomb Raider, Uncharted 4, The Division_, and_ Kingdom Hearts 3_.

(Note: Yes, I know some of these games are not PS exclusives, but I simply prefer to get them on that system.)


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

animal crossing wii u

*shoves hands into face to stem the torrent of tears*


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to the second Dishonored game coming out next year. The first one was great and the second one looks even better.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 18, 2015)

YoKai Watch I see everyone playing it on Instagram. And I'm stuck on the other side of the world. Waiting for the release date.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 18, 2015)

Bravely Second
Zero Time Dilemma (Zero Escape 3)
Mass Effect Andromeda
The Idolm@ster Must Songs (coming out next month!)

Those are my big ones right now.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 19, 2015)

Zelda Wii U


----------



## Curry (Nov 20, 2015)

Zelda Wii U, the new Mass Effect and Twilight Princess HD for me.

Twilight Princess has easily been my favorite Zelda so far so the fact that it's getting redone has me so pumped it's unbelievable.
Zelda Wii U because no Zelda how can you not be hyped?
I've been a long time Mass Effect fan boy and the fact that we are finally getting new info and the new Mass Effect seems to finally be getting closer makes me super pumped to see what's in store for the new galaxy.


----------



## Tao (Nov 20, 2015)

Two weeks till Xenoblade Chronicles X  
Kept myself in the dark as much as possible for it, but the hype is still high :3


Twilight Princess HD. TP is my favorite Zelda game, so I already want this. I was wanting to replay it recently though, so now I'm waiting for this instead so I don't have to use the damn Wiimote.


Final Fantasy Explorers seems pretty neat, so I'm at least looking forward to seeing more about it. I don't usually like the Final Fantasy spin-off's aside from the tactics games, so I'm hoping I end up enjoying this.


Possibly Fire Emblem Fates. As a game I'm looking forward to it. As a potentially bull**** bit of overpriced cash grabbing from Nintendo, I'm not looking forward to seeing how much the full game is going to cost. It'll probably catch me out by being cheaper than expected, tricking me into still paying more than I would have done.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 20, 2015)

Fire Emblem Fates omf don't even get me started, all the how came flooding into me like last week and I seriously cannot calm down. ;_;
I want to preorder the special edition with all three versions too but idk if it's even available for pre order in Canada. >.<


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 20, 2015)

KINGDOM HEARTS 3. WE'VE WAITED SO LONG FOR THIS


----------



## Libra (Nov 21, 2015)

Story of Seasons coming to Europe, though I'm not entirely sure yet I'll actually buy it.

Definitely Fire Emblem: Fates, though it'll depend on the price whether I get all three storylines or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

CLANNAD

ahhhh i need this even if im broke the whole 2016

and SPaZ 2 and tumblestone if they ever release those lmao


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 24, 2015)

I just found out Mario and Sonic at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games is coming out next year in February. I love the Mario and Sonic Olympic series so I'm hoping this one will be good as well. They're adding new playable characters like Rosalina, Rouge, Jet, Sticks, and Wave which is exciting. I also hope people keep buying the games so there will be at least one more Winter Olympics with them. The Winter ones are my favorite.


----------



## Bunlily (Nov 25, 2015)

Blade and Soul ^-^ Also the new sims 4 expansion.


----------



## Ghiraher (Nov 25, 2015)

_*don't even get me started

zeldaU, fire emblem: fates, twilight princess HD, hyrule warriors: legends, pokemon z, etc. there are so many omg*_


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 25, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Bravely Second
> *Zero Time Dilemma (Zero Escape 3)*
> Mass Effect Andromeda
> The Idolm@ster Must Songs (coming out next month!)
> ...



Hnnnng, I am SO hyped for Zero Time Dilemma!!! The first two games are some of my absolute, all-time favourites, and I can't WAIT for it to come outtt.



Spoiler: CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS (also warning for guns/threat, I guess?)


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Nov 25, 2015)

Monster Hunter X (3days from now!)
Persona 5
Zelda WiiU (Prob NX)
AC WiiU (Again prob NX)
Danganronpa 3

That's all I can really think of!


----------



## lars708 (Nov 27, 2015)

Minecraft Story Mode for Wii U and Minecraft Wii U edition. I just love the Wii U and i love Minecraft...

WHY ISN'T IT A THING YET OMG


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

Assassin's Creed S - Christmas
Fallout - Christmas
Deus ex: Mankind Divided - Release date
Dishonoured 2 - Release date


Half life 3 - When ever the hell it comes out.


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 27, 2015)

Uncharted :3


----------



## rebbeca (Nov 28, 2015)

I am kind of desperately waiting for Uncharted 6 and The division


----------



## kassie (Nov 28, 2015)

rebbeca said:


> I am kind of desperately waiting for Uncharted 6 and The division



uncharted 6????

--

the legend of zelda: twilight princess hd i guess lol, since i just sold my wii version. the amiibo will be given to my amiibo-obsessed boyfriend


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 28, 2015)

FNAF World
PKMN Super Mystery Dungeon (If it isnt sad)


----------



## Peter (Nov 29, 2015)

Final Fantasy XV
Final Fantasy VII remake
Kingdom Hearts 3
Mirror's Edge Catalyst
Zelda Wii U 
Twilight Princess HD
Rise of the Tomb Raider (whenever they release on PS4...)


----------



## Tao (Nov 29, 2015)

rebbeca said:


> I am kind of desperately waiting for *Uncharted 6* and The division



Maybe we should get Uncharted 4 and 5 out of the way first.


----------



## LilD (Nov 29, 2015)

Mirrors edge catalyst
Ffxv 

Fallout 4 is amazing


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 30, 2015)

Paper Jam


----------



## radioloves (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Fire emblem conquer or birthright might see if I can buy the whole bundle collection, but seems too time consuming to play it all, lalala can't decide we shall have too see and bravely defult second both coming out for 3DS soemtime next year or soo <3


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 6, 2015)

Half life 3 when ever it comes.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

My list is pretty huge but here they are with ratings on how badly I want them (1 being highest):
~Kingdom Hearts 3 (1)
~Doom (7)
~The Last Guardian (3)
~Dishonored 2 (6)
~Horizon - Zero Dawn (9)
~Hitman (8)
~No Man's Sky (5)
~South Park The Fractured But Whole (4)
~Battleborn (2)


----------



## Kaioin (Dec 6, 2015)

The Division and Uncharted 4.
No Man's Sky sort of kind of (we know nothing about the actual game except that we can explore many planets which is nice but will get boring so I'm kind of waiting to know more about it).

Also a shed load of 3DS games...
Bravely Second
PoPoLoCrois: A Story of Seasons Fairytale (sadly not entirely confirmed for EU...)
Fire Emblem Fates
Etrian Odyssey Untold 2
Story of Seasons
Legend of Legacy
Stella Glow
Yo-Kai Watch

Basically much more than I can afford...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 7, 2015)

Really looking forward to Blade and Soul's full release considering I got a taste of the closed beta and well, yknow what they say, the first time is free.


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 7, 2015)

Zelda Wii U and Street Fighter V!


----------



## Bosca (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok already said Tekken 7 & Street Fighter V, but kind of got a game bug again and feel like I need these titles as soon as they come out.

Eitr
Hyper Light Drifter
Rain World
The Last Guardian
Hyrule Warriors Legends
Pok?mon Z ( if it actually happens)
Cuphead (somehow I'll get playing this..)
Hollow Knight
Pocket Rumble


There are probably more that escape me right now, but I'm just gonna be honest with myself say I'm only going to get 3 at launch. Those sales can be quite handy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 8, 2015)

Persona 5, Dark Souls III, Pokemon Go, Fire Emblem: Fates in Europe, no unique choices.


----------



## demoness (Dec 8, 2015)

Ratchet and Clank, probably gonna be an early birthday present to myself being it's out April 12th (i'm 23 this April 30th)
Odin Sphere Leifthrasir
Ni No Kuni 2 as PSX announced this weekend 
Star Ocean 5
Uncharted 4
Lego Avengers (huge step back after Marvel Superheroes, kinda odd choice, but series is still adorable)
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided 
the FF15/KH3/FF7R sandwich (FF7 was revealed to be episodic recently, that isn't enough to turn me off, but really unusual?)
No Man's Sky
Mass Effect: Andromeda 
Nights of Azure, Unwravel, Bound, Tales of Berseria, Detroit...  too many


----------



## Albuns (Dec 8, 2015)

umjammer brandi said:


> Ni No Kuni 2 as PSX announced this weekend



Ni No Kuni 2 is a thing?!
They wrapped up the first game so well to.


----------



## demoness (Dec 8, 2015)

[COLOR="#ff006"]well it's not a direct sequel it's more like ... same world, totally new characters and story about a boy king, here is the trailer if you're really curious![/COLOR]


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 8, 2015)

Arc Systems announced they're adding more of their games to Steam, so I'm hyped for Blazblue Chronophantasma Extend to come to Steam.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 17, 2015)

Apparently Rocket League is coming to the Xbox One in February 2016. They showed they'd have Halo and Gears of War themed cars which is awesome. Very much looking forward to that! I only wish it could come sooner.


----------



## GamerPaul (Dec 23, 2015)

acnl U :c


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

ANIMAL CROSSING WII U


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

I preordered Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam a while ago and get it next Friday!


----------



## Limon (Jan 18, 2016)

Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam, Fire Emblem Fates, and Pokken Tournament.
(and Persona 5 aughhh.)


----------

